# Am I an INFP/ISFP/INFJ?



## streetlightfancy (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello all. So over the past year I have been trying to discover what my type is. The first time I ever took an MBTI test I got ISTP as a result. After reading the description I decided to take a few other tests because I couldn't really identify with any of the qualities that were representative of that type. Some other types I have been labeled: INFJ (frequently), ISFP, INFP, and INTP. I'm fairly certain I am not an NT type, especially INTP, but the others are debatable. 

I think that it's safe to say that I strongly express a preference for introversion and feeling (although I am not exactly "open" about my feelings and others who don't know me very well may say that I am cold/reserved/really sad) 

The big things I have trouble figuring out is N/S and J/P 
It's really difficult for me to feel like I am accurately answering straightforward questions regarding those functions (like I can't really decide if I gain information through my five senses or intuition... I have no fucking idea!)

But if someone can help guide me, or maybe ask questions they think would be helpful in revealing what function I have preferences for, that would be awesome...


----------



## streetlightfancy (Aug 14, 2010)

(my type right now says INFP because that's what I have most recently decided upon but of course I am reconsidering...once again).

i guess it wouldnt hurt to tell you a little bit about myself...

* i am very inconsistent in my attitudes and behaviors. i'm constantly trying to figure myself out. i feel that every few months i shift into a new person with new goals, new outlooks, etc. 
* i can be in my head a lot. i used to suffer from really bad anxiety and panic attacks, although recently i've been waaaay more chill and freed from my cerebral confinement. it kind of weirds me out actually. see above. 
* i think that i have a pretty good sense of humor; i try not to take things too seriously. i'm really sarcastic. i like observational humor. 
* i like for things to be organized. i *hate* it when plans are set and then fall through. it's a huge pet peeve of mine
* i do care about appearances...and i feel bad about it. it's something i've had to come to terms with. 
* i take notice of changes in environment. speaking of, i don't react to change well. at all. 
* i daydream a lot. i care about my relationships with people immensely. 
* my train of thought is NOT linear. total spiderweb. i lose my train of thought often. easily distracted
* i'm not gifted with articulation. i prefer to write things... speaking off the top of my head is almost nightmarish for me.

i might add more at a later time if i feel like it's necessary
thanks!


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

Associating Sensing with the five-senses and Intuition with, well, intuition is quite misleading to understand the nature of these preferences. Sensing is a literal way to perceive the world, while Intuition is an interpretative way of perception. What that means? That a sensor will be more likely to stay tied with the original piece of information, while the intuitive will be more likely to explore the meaning of the original piece of information.

(Assuming you do understand a bit about functions) When we apply that concept over the functions, we have now a clearer understanding of the both axis of Perception. The Se-Ni axis of perception is the axis that will use literal perception to deal with real world information, while relying on the interpretative perception to deal with it subjectively. That means that Se-Ni users (SPs and NJs) will perceive the real world in real time, concretely, but they'll interpretate it in their minds, subjectively. 

The Ne-Si axis of perception is the axis that uses interpretative perception to deal with the real world, while using literal perception to deal with it subjectively. That means that Ne-Si users (NPs and SJs) will interpret the world as they live, but keep always comparing with that is concretely true in their minds.

(An INTP made an interesting analogy regarding Ne-Si. He told me it was like Mario Kart, when you go over a weapon pickup. It keeps creating many possibilities, until it settles on one. The first role is made by Ne, while the second is made by Si.)
--

With this in mind, the information you've provided on the second post points me towards the Se-Ni axis. Being an INFJ myself, I noticed that I really hate when I envision something, plan towards it and when we must have a change of plans, it leaves me really upset. Also, as Ni is the opposite of Se, INFJs have a lot of trouble dealing with getting of their heads and living in the moment. And care of appearances may be a inferior Se thing, I believe.

INFJs, being Ni-Dom and Ti-Tertiary tend to fall into the Ti-Ni loop. That loop causes the person to have a sense of the real answer(Ni pointing to a pattern), but they want a clear definition of why they believe so (Ti asking for clarification). That way, the person, seeking the clarification and ignoring the intuition, keeps reviewing and distorting information. That's why many INFJs have trouble with typing themselves.

My guess is INFJ.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

streetlightfancy said:


> * i am very inconsistent in my attitudes and behaviors. i'm constantly trying to figure myself out. i feel that every few months i shift into a new person with new goals, new outlooks, etc.
> * i can be in my head a lot. i used to suffer from really bad anxiety and panic attacks, although recently i've been waaaay more chill and freed from my cerebral confinement. it kind of weirds me out actually. see above.
> * i think that i have a pretty good sense of humor; i try not to take things too seriously. i'm really sarcastic. i like observational humor.
> * i'm not gifted with articulation. i prefer to write things... speaking off the top of my head is almost nightmarish for me.


I agree with Leaves that you seem to be more Se-Ni, but the above seems very much Fi to me. Which leads to ISFP. I know, you said you hate change and all of the ISFP profiles are probably loaded with how adaptable they are. Fi-users are constantly trying to figure out who they are and they soak in new information/experiences to do so. Once they find something that works, they don't always want to change it (I'm not sure if this is a pure Fi trait, actually, but it's also human nature).

Have you looked into functions at all yet? Once you can grasp those, it's a little bit easier to find your type. *pause* Sometimes.


----------



## streetlightfancy (Aug 14, 2010)

I've looked into the functions, but to be honest it's hard to determine which I use more frequently

I don't really understand Fi too much... how exactly does it manifest itself behaviorally?


----------



## youngandbaroque (Feb 7, 2011)

It sounds like you could be an INFJ


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

INFJ.


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

Leaves said:


> INFJs, being Ni-Dom and Ti-Tertiary tend to fall into the Ti-Ni loop. That loop causes the person to have a sense of the real answer(Ni pointing to a pattern), but they want a clear definition of why they believe so (Ti asking for clarification). That way, the person, seeking the clarification and ignoring the intuition, keeps reviewing and distorting information. That's why many INFJs have trouble with typing themselves.
> 
> My guess is INFJ.


Not trying to hijack your thread but I'm having the same quandary. And this is exactly what I do. The Ti-Ni loop makes sense to me; the Si-Ne, not so much...

My issue is my life seems very P: I'm disorganized and messy. Thing is, though, when I am actually doing something outside in the world, outside my house, I am much more organized.
Typically, I like to let life just come along, I don't feel the need to plan like crazy, unless it's something that really matters to me or it's something that I can't figure out. Then I want it resolved. NOW. I don't know. Cognitive function-wise, I seem to have Ni-Fi as the top two with Si and Te at the absolute bottom. (I am for sure an NF, so no need for me to play the ISFP card.)

Again, apologize for the interjection, but sometimes it helps to have someone in the same position around...


----------



## the crow (Feb 9, 2011)

streetlightfancy said:


> Am I an INFP/ISFP/INFJ?


Yes. You are. And a whole lot more, besides.


----------



## streetlightfancy (Aug 14, 2010)

the crow said:


> Yes. You are. And a whole lot more, besides.


Oh what? You've just made me even more confused


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Me too. 

*hugs*


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

streetlightfancy said:


> Hello all. So over the past year I have been trying to discover what my type is. The first time I ever took an MBTI test I got ISTP as a result. After reading the description I decided to take a few other tests because I couldn't really identify with any of the qualities that were representative of that type. Some other types I have been labeled: INFJ (frequently), ISFP, INFP, and INTP. I'm fairly certain I am not an NT type, especially INTP, but the others are debatable.
> 
> I think that it's safe to say that I strongly express a preference for introversion and feeling (although I am not exactly "open" about my feelings and others who don't know me very well may say that I am cold/reserved/really sad)
> 
> ...


don't worry about the J/P, N/S is much more important. J/P just says which functions are externalized (extroverted). J being Te/Fe, and P being Ne and Se.


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

IxFx based on "strongly express a preference for introversion and feeling"

are you messy?


----------



## streetlightfancy (Aug 14, 2010)

phantom_cat said:


> IxFx based on "strongly express a preference for introversion and feeling"
> 
> are you messy?


Externally, no, but internally, yes. 
I can also be pretty indecisive. 

I confuse myself with N/S because I do recognize Si/Se/Ne/Ni in myself on various occasions. For example, I can be pretty observant when it comes to noticing changes in the physical environment (which is something I have heard people ask when determining whether one is N or S dominant) but I can also space out a lot and be in my own world (Ne). My mind is pretty associative (Ne) and I can go off on tangents during discussions and completely forget where I started from (Ne). I also think I am pretty intuitive about understanding people and social situations, and seeing patterns in behavior (Ni). In terms of Si functioning, I also really like to recall and play back past memories. I can get pretty bored and very impatient if I'm not doing something I'm completely invested in, almost becoming child like. I don't know if this is related to determining N/S, but a lot of the xSFPs get pretty bored of activities and people quicker than N types. 

:dry:...yeah i dont know where that leaves me.


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

streetlightfancy said:


> Externally, no, but internally, yes.
> I can also be pretty indecisive.
> 
> I confuse myself with N/S because I do recognize Si/Se/Ne/Ni in myself on various occasions. For example, I can be pretty observant when it comes to noticing changes in the physical environment (which is something I have heard people ask when determining whether one is N or S dominant) but I can also space out a lot and be in my own world (Ne). My mind is pretty associative (Ne) and I can go off on tangents during discussions and completely forget where I started from (Ne). I also think I am pretty intuitive about understanding people and social situations, and seeing patterns in behavior (Ni). In terms of Si functioning, I also really like to recall and play back past memories. I can get pretty bored and very impatient if I'm not doing something I'm completely invested in, almost becoming child like. I don't know if this is related to determining N/S, but a lot of the xSFPs get pretty bored of activities and people quicker than N types.
> ...


the reason I ask is because sometimes sites say that J means clean while P is messy, while that is simply not true at all, and it usually refers to S types anyways, not N types.


----------



## streetlightfancy (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh I see... my methodicalness fluctuates depending upon what else is going on in my life to be quite honest. 
I'm definitely not as messy as most Ps I know though - especially NTPs.


----------



## streetlightfancy (Aug 14, 2010)

*bumping on my own accord...*

advice/opinions?


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok - instead of trying to decide based upon arbitrary behaviors like "organized" or "messy" (this actually works best if you were trying to decide, say, between ISTP or ISTJ, because of Ti/Se and Si/Te, and the emphasis both Si and Te place upon external order, while Ti/Se is more concerned with figuring out how things work and experiencing the moment as it comes) ...

the real way is Jungian Function theory, and I highly advise you to actually read Jung Classics in the History of Psychology -- Jung (1921/1923) Chapter 10

I was considering ISFP as a type when I realized that I *definitely* have Si instead of Se, but I don't have Si dom/aux, and I'm definitely a feeler so I'm NFP. I also realize that I have Fi/Te (this was the easiest thing for me to figure out because these are my judging functions, while Ne/Si are the perceiving functions and I was questioning Se/Ni) so that completely rules out any FJ type.

Look into JCF and you'll find your type, or at least reduce it down to two. :tongue:


----------



## streetlightfancy (Aug 14, 2010)

This helps a lot thanks!


----------



## Kareno (Oct 4, 2010)

streetlightfancy said:


> Oh what? You've just made me even more confused


I think what the crow means is that everyone is capable of using all functions. Just like you can wear any kind of hat you want - baseball hat, cowboy hat, top hat, whatever. However, you probably have a preference what hats (functions) you wear (use).

Honestly, my first feeling based on what you've described was INFJ, but looking past my bias I think you might be INFP instead. Still, I'm not quite sure. Some things you say don't seem to match with others about your personality, but this could be from misunderstanding functions or knowing too much about them (so that you might show a subconscious bias). I am pretty sure that you're not a sensor, based on your thought processes (don't ask me to explain my reasoning, I'm using my Ni here! ).

INFJ's use Ni-Fe, and INFP's use Fi-Ne. It doesn't seem like a huge difference outwardly, but it actually is a complete reversal. This website is pretty helpful: INFJ or INFP? a closer look 

I'm curious as to what you think about yourself? Helpful as outside sources can be, you know your behavior better than anyone here on the internet, so you're going to need to reach a conclusion on your own in the end.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Kareno said:


> I think what the crow means is that everyone is capable of using all functions. Just like you can wear any kind of hat you want - baseball hat, cowboy hat, top hat, whatever. However, you probably have a preference what hats (functions) you wear (use).
> 
> Honestly, my first feeling based on what you've described was INFJ, but looking past my bias I think you might be INFP instead. Still, I'm not quite sure. Some things you say don't seem to match with others about your personality, but this could be from misunderstanding functions or knowing too much about them (so that you might show a subconscious bias). I am pretty sure that you're not a sensor, based on your thought processes (don't ask me to explain my reasoning, I'm using my Ni here! ).
> 
> ...


Yes, that INFJ vs. INFP web site is helpful...even though I've concluded I'm ENFP after deeper study of JCF, it really helped me see FP over FJ...I identified a lot more with the INFP descriptions, I wrote some of them down in a document, and all added up it really resonated with me. I think some of the things she mentions in the INFP descriptions are Si related, as well as being Fi and Ne related.


----------



## JesusSuperStars (Oct 31, 2009)

There’s a really good article written by simulatedworld on the cognitive differences between INFJ and INFP

Copy and Paste this into Google Search:
INFP vs. INFJ: A Functional Analysis

That’s probably the best written article I’ve seen comparing the two types.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

JesusSuperStars said:


> There’s a really good article written by simulatedworld on the cognitive differences between INFJ and INFP
> 
> Copy and Paste this into Google Search:
> INFP vs. INFJ: A Functional Analysis
> ...


Yes, Simulated World knows what he's talking about, he really does, any time I've started to doubt him he shows me how much he knows...I'm not saying he's right 100% of the time, but he does know his Jung.


----------



## JesusSuperStars (Oct 31, 2009)

fourtines said:


> Yes, Simulated World knows what he's talking about, he really does, any time I've started to doubt him he shows me how much he knows...I'm not saying he's right 100% of the time, but he does know his Jung.


Well, we have to keep in mind that he’s taking an outside perspective of INFJs and INFPs. It would be nice if an INFJ or INFP wrote something of this caliber in the differences. Maybe even a collaborative piece.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

JesusSuperStars said:


> Well, we have to keep in mind that he’s taking an outside perspective of INFJs and INFPs. It would be nice if an INFJ or INFP wrote something of this caliber in the differences. Maybe even a collaborative piece.


Yes, I've seen some wonderful personal accounts from some INFJs on another site which helped me even further to see how I could never possibly be one.

They have incredible tact and self-control, and they strategize socially, not unlike how INTJs strategize intellectually.

Then again, some self-typed INFJs might not really be INFJs (it's a seriously rare type, and I've observed INFJs on-line who I believe are actually ISFJs or INFPs) and from a purely theoretical perspective, I would trust Simulated World over random self-typed INFJ.


----------



## JesusSuperStars (Oct 31, 2009)

fourtines said:


> Yes, I've seen some wonderful personal accounts from some INFJs on another site which helped me even further to see how I could never possibly be one.
> 
> They have incredible tact and self-control, and they strategize socially, not unlike how INTJs strategize intellectually.
> 
> Then again, some self-typed INFJs might not really be INFJs (it's a seriously rare type, and I've observed INFJs on-line who I believe are actually ISFJs or INFPs) and from a purely theoretical perspective, I would trust Simulated World over random self-typed INFJ.


I concur. His article was posted on the INFJ board and several members went and changed their type to confirm INFJ or INFP.

He’s going to write one for ISFJ vs INFJ soon. Perception is a tricky one


----------



## hungryfooligan (Nov 29, 2010)

streetlightfancy said:


> I* am not exactly "open" about my feelings *and others who don't know me very well may say that I am cold/reserved/really sad)


The fact that you mentioned not being completely open to others suggests that you are Introverted. INFPs are known for being really reserved and wondeded at the core, but it's just as well as saying INTPs are known for being cold. Are you cold? Or do you distance yourself from your emotions? Are you a lover or fighter? That might give you an insight to your T/F preference, but I'm guessing that it's fairly balanced by the sound of your description. 




streetlightfancy said:


> The big things I have trouble figuring out is N/S and J/P
> *It's really difficult for me to feel like I am accurately answering straightforward questions* regarding those functions (like I can't really decide if I gain information through my five senses or intuition... I have no fucking idea!)


The fact that you can't specifically answer the questions easily and being slightly confused/indecisive leads me on the believe that you are a Perceiver. Also that you are not straight forward suggests that you may be an N but only vaguely. 



streetlightfancy said:


> * i am very inconsistent in my attitudes and behaviors. i'm constantly trying to figure myself out. i feel that every few months i shift into a new person with new goals, new outlooks, etc.


Perceiver



streetlightfancy said:


> * *i can be in my head a lot.* i used to suffer from really bad anxiety and panic attacks, although recently i've been waaaay more chill and freed from my cerebral confinement. it kind of weirds me out actually. see above.


iNtuitive, Perceiver 



streetlightfancy said:


> * i think that i* have a pretty good sense of humor*; i try not to take things too seriously. *i'm really sarcastic*. i like observational humor.


-N-Ps tend to have a great sense of humour, the way you describe it to me almost sounds INFP/ENFP like - however the 'observation humour' reminds me of personal interpretations aka introversion. 



streetlightfancy said:


> * i like for things to be organized. *i hate it when plans are set and then fall through*. it's a huge pet peeve of mine


Even INFPs like planning too, well kinda.. 



streetlightfancy said:


> * *i do care about appearances*...and i feel bad about it. it's something i've had to come to terms with.


Judging and the way you've described it sounds like a Feeler



streetlightfancy said:


> * *i take notice of changes* in environment. speaking of, *i don't react to change well*. at all.


I--Ps/I--Js are natural observers and good at analysing and taking in the environment, especially when it's unfamiliar 



streetlightfancy said:


> * *i daydream* a lot. *i care* about my relationships with people immensely.


iNtuitive, Feeling



streetlightfancy said:


> * *my train of thought is NOT linear*. total spiderweb. i lose my train of thought often. easily distracted


iNtuitive



streetlightfancy said:


> * i'm not gifted with articulation. *i prefer to write* things... speaking off the top of my head is almost nightmarish for me.


Sounds just like an iNtuitive, INFPs/INFJs are natural writers because of our imaginations and natural analytical/observation skills.. plus we have this fascination with linguistics. you don't have you be artistic in the 'pencil and paper' way although it's common for INFPs to be. 

How it sounds like -

Introverted - moderately high
iNtuitive - very high
Feeling - moderately high 
Perceiver - borderline/just about 

It might be sensible to classify you as an INFP, by what you've written. Although INFJ would be fitting too roud:


----------



## hungryfooligan (Nov 29, 2010)

fourtines said:


> They have incredible tact and self-control, and they strategize socially, not unlike how INTJs strategize intellectually.


Also, major difference between INFPs and INFJs is that INFJs can abide by authority if there is some sense of justice (so they can deal with society) whereas INFPs are the total opposite, I hate being controlled - I'm into the counter culture, I appose to things just because it seems expected of me :happy:


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

hungryfooligan said:


> Also, major difference between INFPs and INFJs is that INFJs can abide by authority if there is some sense of justice (so they can deal with society) whereas INFPs are the total opposite, I hate being controlled - I'm into the counter culture, I appose to things just because it seems expected of me :happy:


Yes, I think they can be more supportive of the system and want to work inside of it to "fix it" rather than rejecting the system entirely, even though they realize there are flaws.


----------



## Panacea (Dec 30, 2010)

streetlightfancy said:


> (my type right now says INFP because that's what I have most recently decided upon but of course I am reconsidering...once again).
> 
> i guess it wouldnt hurt to tell you a little bit about myself...
> 
> ...


Well...everything you just said here sounds exactly like me and I am ISFP.


----------



## streetlightfancy (Aug 14, 2010)

Panacea said:


> Well...everything you just said here sounds exactly like me and I am ISFP.


Interesting. I often question if I am an ISFP sometimes, but I just don't think I have a lot of the qualities that people often associate with ISFPs, like the whole artist thing, having strong values, and being a "doer". 

I relate a lot to this description of ISFP:
Portrait of an ISFP

Particularly because they talk about how ISFPs are reserved, attune to others' desires and thoughts, and are interested in other people's well-being. But I also feel like I've heard these characteristics used to describe both INFPs and INFJs, which is why I am in this position I think.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

If you don't relate to having strong values, I'd call you an INFJ. I mean some INFJs have strong values, but I seriously doubt you're an Fi dom if you lack them.


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

fourtines said:


> If you don't relate to having strong values, I'd call you an INFJ. I mean some INFJs have strong values, but I seriously doubt you're an Fi dom if you lack them.


Is that why Fe users put others first? They give up their values for others. Like say a Fi user won't do xyz because they "don't like it", but others (Fe) do it hoping it attracts others of the same type, even though it may put them at risk. I read that INFJ connect with others by giving out information about themselves freely, while INFP may be more suspicious of others.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

phantom_cat said:


> Is that why Fe users put others first? They give up their values for others. Like say a Fi user won't do xyz because they "don't like it", but others (Fe) do it hoping it attracts others of the same type, even though it may put them at risk. I read that INFJ connect with others by giving out information about themselves freely, while INFP may be more suspicious of others.


I give out information freely...but only to people I want to connect with. If I don't want someone to know something, I'll be really evasive and be like "yeah..I just have to go somewhere" if they ask me where I'm going. I think that's just deflecting unwanted nosiness, though.

I am also pretty expressive.

This looks like Fe to some people, but I think it can just be the difference between ENFP and INFP. Fi makes a great deal of sense to me, I have an almost visceral sense of right and wrong.


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

fourtines said:


> I give out information freely...but only to people I want to connect with. If I don't want someone to know something, I'll be really evasive and be like "yeah..I just have to go somewhere" if they ask me where I'm going. I think that's just deflecting unwanted nosiness, though.
> 
> I am also pretty expressive.
> 
> This looks like Fe to some people, but I think it can just be the difference between ENFP and INFP. Fi makes a great deal of sense to me, I have an almost visceral sense of right and wrong.


Maybe I should've added "to strangers" to my previous post.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

phantom_cat said:


> Maybe I should've added "to strangers" to my previous post.


Well a lot of ENFPs I think can do the "TMI" thing if they feel like authentically sharing something important - especially about relationships - for want of connecting.

In fact, I think ENFPs and NFJs both do this, but NFJs - particularly INFJs - do it with more propriety, INFJs are less likely to "TMI."


----------



## gretalbear (Jan 26, 2011)

streetlightfancy said:


> (my type right now says INFP because that's what I have most recently decided upon but of course I am reconsidering...once again).
> 
> i guess it wouldnt hurt to tell you a little bit about myself...
> 
> ...


you sound like me, and i'm INFP...


----------



## infpheart (Jan 4, 2014)

infps and isfps have Fi we are super aware of who we are and what we believe etc....Infj

"i can be in my head a lot. i used to suffer from really bad anxiety and panic attacks, although recently i've been waaaay more chill and freed from my cerebral confinement. it kind of weirds me out actually"- infp and infj can fit this one!but sounds more like the latter to me.

"* i like for things to be organized. i hate it when plans are set and then fall through. it's a huge pet peeve of mine"- this swings it to infj!!!!


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

What do you like to do when you are with friends?

How are your relationships with ex-es right now?

Have you ever tried meditation? If yes, do you do it regularly and what way do you think it effects you?


----------

